# Scythes of the Emperor



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

After finishing my two Chaos armies I really wanted to have a go with the loyalists. I waited till the new codex was out but did not want to do a first founding chapter as I thought with a new codex out, there would be alot out there.
I made a custom chapter based off the hawk lords but could not get the colour right and could not find any winged lancers of kislv bits to use on my bikes.

So I decided to use a GW chapter, so I decided on the Scythes of the Emperor as you never really hear about them.

I did some research and found there colours are black and Yellow. But I dont know which bits are yellow or black. I know Yellow is a hard colour to paint well so any tips on that would be great.
I found out that they only have 2 companies the "Battle Company" and the "Scout company". There Chapter master fights alot more than most chapter as he does not think he deserves to be the master. They have next to no terms and no tanks larger than a rhino. Not sure if they have Dreads or not ?

I was thinking I should have a lot of Sternguard as they hate nids and as they have so few troops most would be vets.
I am not sure if I should take Kantor so I can have them as troops, I find it odd using special characters as count as. 
I was thinking of arming my Chapter master with a Scythe to count as his relic blade but would this be to much like a manreaper .
Also I was thinking of adding alot of dead nid heads to my marines and tanks. Mostly on spikes again would this be to much like Chaos for a loyal Chapter.

Sorry I am not really sure of the point of this thread I just would like to get some ideas on this chapter. Any cool converting ideas anybody can think of would be great.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Scythes of the Emperor was more or less eliminated fluffwise, cant remember how tho(sorry)...
The paint scheme is mostly black. Yellow shoulders with 2 crossed scythes, and yellow kneecaps iirc.

Ofc the master should have a schythe :wink:


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Talos said:


> I was thinking I should have a lot of Sternguard as they hate nids and as they have so few troops most would be vets.
> I am not sure if I should take Kantor so I can have them as troops, I find it odd using special characters as count as.


sorry Stern guard dont count as troops..... even if you take Pedro the count as scoring units which is completly diffrent. 

for the paint scheme try some things out mayby not black as the main colour though other wise its black legion all over...... so mayby do a quatered colour scheme or even 50/50 Yellow/black


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

You've come to the right place Talos 

Scythes of the Emperor where my army for 5yrs and I know quite a bit about them.

Number one the colours are black and yellow as you said, black pads, arms, legs and helm, with yellow body and groin. 

Company colour is via the chest eagle

Kraken Marking is three white lines, usually on a circular part of the figure, it was shown on a knee pad on Advanced Space crusade. This symbol means they engaged Kraken and survived. Basically anything Veteran in your army should have it.

Only named Character of note is Sgt Mort of the Scouts from Advanced Space Crusade years ago. I made the assumption by now that he should be Captain of the 10th company.

Actually against the general consensous the Scythes are not dead, but are small, angry and trying to rebuild, and they are slightly tainted by a wanton vengeance against the Tyranids. They've taken one of those redemption oaths to try and regain their lost honour for the loss of Sotha, their Homeworld.
Short stories here and there confirm this, plus the fact GW still list them in the collected Space Marine Chapter lists, put them in Codexes now and then, and put them on their Astartes List poster.

As a note btw, I've not seen anything that defines what equipment they do or don't have from GW, or mention they only have two companies left, thus I would assume this is a fans idea. Not one I'd agree with myself, they where ravaged and lost at least half the chapter, but it doesn't actually stress in Advanced Space Crusade or elsewhere total losses, other than to say a large group died trying to defend Sotha, they are trying to rebuild, taken the oath of Redemption and unlike other chapters fight almost exclusivily against the Nids, which is partially one of the bonuses when I had them as thats LVix's main army atm.

Here are some shots of my old army, sold it to a chap in the US about 4-5yrs ago.




























Mine where 3rd company.

If you have any queries ask, and I'll go dig out my notes folder when I was collecting info about them, see if I have any answers.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

This pic finally made me make up my mind and make a Scythes army. Now I just wish I could find someone who played nids.

WoW man those looks great. I found the stuff about there companies on lexicanum and how they only have one space ship. Thinking I am going to follow that fluff as it makes them more unique and personal as you know every lose is a great lose to the chapter.
I know Kantor does not make Sternguard troops I meant scoring.
You have any tips on how to paint them and any close up of that kraken marking.
Just noticed there chapter master is a Librarian, have not used them before any tips on them.


This is my list so far- I am trying to make it fluffy but I think I need more long range fire power.

HQ
Chapter Master- Boltgun, Hellfire rounds, Relic Blade, Digital weapons- 175

Troops
10x Tac squad-Flamer, Lascannon,Razor Back-220
10x Tac squad-Melta, Plasmacannon,Rhino-210
10x Tac squad, Melta, Powersword, Lascannon-Razor back- Assault cannons-275
5x Scouts, Heavy bolter, Telion,3x Sniper rifles-135

Elites
10x Sternguard- Sarge, Powerfist, 2 Heavy flamers, Droppod-330

Fast attack
Land speeder storm-50

Heavy attack
Thunderfire cannon-100


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice, I hadn't noticed that in the Tyranid book, new info. :grin: I think most of lexicanum is spot on, some is fan based though, but aye thats a nice resource, never seen that site before, bookmarked im quick. I especially like the idea of a Librarian acting as Chapter Mster, but I'll need to look into that and make sure thats not fan based. As to using them, well i think they have changed alot with the new edition, so not sure myself tbh.

Going on that new info, well it'll be safe to assume they have near to one company on that and I would imagine a huge. Well-ish for Marines, Scout program/company atm to try and reclaim their numbers.

Your list looks good to me, good starting point for them considering the chapter. Using Telion is a good plan, and suits them alot, I could almost imagine him acting 10th company captain as they've been hit so hard. Therest seems to be a good selection of anti Tyranids troops which makes sense, and still seem like it would do well, folks often underestimate things like Heavy flamers. But aye, definately a good start. 

Also it might be worth noting that if they have a strike cruiser, they have some kind of tanks, so I'd imagine you could happliy slowly add larger stuff as your army grows, its just they'd suffer much more for loses atm.


On a side note, oddly I'm actually restarting my Scythes as of about a week ago, I posted somewhere here on heresy about it. :Biggrin: I'm planning on starting mainly with Scouts and Vets and slowly expanding, working on the first Scouts atm, green stuffing their symbols this time etc. Nice to think they're be another guy out there fighting for vengeance for Sotha.


As to painting, yellow it the toughest to get right, but I'm going to have to try something new as my old colours where pre 'wash' paints so I think I'll try a new paint line. Probably something like Black undercoat, thin white paint over yelow area, then Iyanden Yellow, wash it either gryphonne or Devlun Mud, then bring up the yellow, via Golden, sunburst and a badmoon/white mix hightlight. But this is off the top of my head.

Sadly those three pics are all I have left, the rest of my shots including my Crusader and Land Raider pics, where lost when my Old PC harddrive died, I was lucky I had those three on Photobucket tbh. 

Kraken marking is pretty much like this.










Probably about as well I I painted it as well :grin: but aye, its just three white lines, to represent Tyranid claw swipe.

I used it on most of my stuff in the pics above, as little in the chapter won't have been against Kraken, or being tested against it, ie scouts.


Hope this helps.


edit - love that pic, oddly the Terminator with the assault cannon has the same symbol which was noted as Morts personal Heraldry on the side of the Advanced Space Crusade box.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks man for all your help. Together we will crush the Xeno filth for Sotha.
I am planing to add a landraider at 2000 points, I plan to make it look really old with alot of relics. To show its maybe their last one and is a relic of the chapter. My also add a small term squad but will have to do something special for them.Think I am going to count Tellion as that Sgt Mort you talked about. Got any other info on him ?
I have a few tac marines form black reach I am going to use to test my colour scheme as this will be my first time painting Yellow. If you dont mind I have saved your pics to my PC to use as reference for colours and badges.
I love your Banners will have to practice some freehand for the banners and the shoulder pads. I found some transfers on bolter and chainsaw but have not had any luck with transfers before. Greenstuffing the scythes on to the pads could be alot easier than freehand I may have to try that.
Wont be able to start my army till I get home at Christmas form uni. Will have to post up a project log then.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds good, like the Land Raider Idea as well. 

Mort is a Veteran Sgt, who was helping take Scouts into the Tyranid ships due to his experience, on the side of the Advanced Space Crusade box there was some limited info, and a pic of his banner. A grim reaper on a rearing white stallion. Will try and find a pic, but its pretty rare now.

No worries on using the pics, like I said I've sold them now anyway, but I'll try and plod along with my new Scythes and will post pics here on Heresy, possibly in a log at some point. 

If I can find that pic, I'll post it in here.


Edit - Found a pic of it, sadly black and white and mis-labelled. Basically didn't notice when I was on for a short while earlier but the site you mentioned Lexicanum has it listed as the Chapter Banner on the Scythes page. It isn't, its Sgt Mort's personal banner, but I have to assume the person writing on Lexicanum hasn't seen Advanced Space Crusade, or has modified it for his own ends. Which is why I sad I'd take a proper look at the page later, folks have made up stuff all over the place, but I'm only interested in what GW have written, which is why I liked the link as I hadn't noticed the mention of the Scythes in the new Tyranid book, thus new info. :grin:


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

An old friend of mine runs this site

his models are truly wonderful to behold.

http://www.the-scythes.com/scythes.html


----------

